# Sydney to Hobart 2012



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

So the fun begins. WoXi an unbackable favourite for line honours.

Ragamuffin Loyal has not had the crew together for long enough to perform to potential but still should give WoXi a run for her money.

The Wombats godson is on Brindabella so I'll be watching her progress with great interest even though she is a generation or two off the pace.

Anyone interested can find yacht tracker at

Rolex Sydney Hobart Yacht Race 2012


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Heard something today that Warrington wasn't able to make the start?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. How is the weather outlook?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

25 knots sou east as we speak. Moving nor east tomorrow, then a second southerly change expected to come in day after that. Touch and go whether the pointy end of the fleet can reach Tasman Island before the next southerly. 

Wild Thing (Warrington) was disqualified for failing to provide documentation re her alterations.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Couldn't find a live feed of the start this year. Yahoo 7 Sports wouldn't offer the feed in my area (surely reading the ip address and recognizing us Yanks may not be interested). Videos are also not loading. Anyone have other resources? Tracker is fun, though.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sadly the Channel 7 coverage of the race is nothing short of pathetic. An embarassment to be frank. It largely turns into a two hour infommercial for fuching Bob Oatley. 

The finish is just as bad. Last year 7 gave more coverage to WoXi coming second than it did to Loyal. Why you might ask ? Surely nothing to do with amount of advertising space Oatley wines take out ? Or is that me being just a touch cynical ?

Aresholes the lot of them.


----------



## Outwest34au (Dec 15, 2012)

The tracker is a great feature, been on it for an hour or so now and leaders are being colour coded.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

It seems an easy one to Wild Oats provided the boat is racing. I did not understood nothing about that story (see interesting sailboat thread).

Is it racing or not? conditionally or not?

I am more interested on the performance cruisers race and in what regards that the boat that is being outstanding is the new Sidney 43 GTS. The boat is going to be made in Europe by Salona and a result like that one would worth some commands

Regarding coverage it is a shame. I guess the guys that organize the event does not really understand how this business works, or better treat it not like a business, like an amateur friendly race and that's what the race is going to become is they don't change the approach fast.

A race do not becomes great or stay great only by the racers involved but most of all by the audience he gets. The audience is directly connected with the possibility of sponsorship and those linked with the number and quality of the boats and crews. They do nothing to make this a spectacular race to an audience and this is a spectacular race with a great history. How dumb can they be? 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Paulo ..... Wild Oats Xi (owner R Oatley) ... Wild Thing (owner G Warrington) .... two different boats hence your confusion.

Other than that I can but agree with you. Why the poor coverage ? I don't know. When I looked yesterday evening there was no internet download, not even a replay, of the start and during the live television coverage they completely failed to show the smaller boats start. They simply ignored it.

WoXi is creaming it.

btw ... Sail-World has a pretty good coverage.

http://www.sail-world.com.au/


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Day One in Review - Rolex Sydney Hobart Yacht Race 2012

Start highlights.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

tdw said:


> Day One in Review - Rolex Sydney Hobart Yacht Race 2012
> 
> Start highlights.


Thanks for the clarification. I musty be getting old

I cannot see the video on the link.

Have a nice one about a :Sporting Nation


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Crikey ... don't show that video to anyone in the contest thread .....


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

They did not yet found the place?

That's a very beautiful spot and the picture is great.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Fast and Mark knew it straight off but declined to ID ... DG got it in the end.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Forgot about this race, usually follow it from about mid day xmas on. Then again, i am about 3 hrs from the end of the day before for most places. or is that 3 hrs fromt he start of the day............

Need to go see what is going on if anything....

marty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

As I am waking up, looks like WOXI is smashing her old record for least time. Maybe I am looking at the tracker wrong.

Marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

WoXi finished at 0723 to break her own record by 15 odd minutes and gave her six line honours victories, possibly her second handicap and her second treble of (LH/Overall/RR).

I think that makes her disputably the greatest ever Syd-Hob boat. Only Morna aka Kurewa IV with seven line honours could also claim that title. I don't know if Morna ever set a race record, she most certainly never won on handicap.

During the night Living Doll (rudder) and Primitive Cool (mainsail) withdrew. 

Current handicap leader is Jazz..


----------

